# A couple pics from last night 75 gal



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I snapped a couple pics from last night, it appears that the battle with bba has been won with some help from Flourish Excel.
I dropped all ferts for a few weeks and added a few capfulls of Excel a day.

Here's the pics.
No more piranha for now.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks really good Winkyee, A small planted community tank is gonna be my next adventure I think.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love em Pete...
The contrast kicks ass in that tank man......(still miss that damn rhom though)...the scaping is set up nicely.....Glad you have won the battle :nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.
I just found a plant group in Michigan and hope to get some good stuff instead of some of these weeds..lol


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Thanks guys.
> I just found a plant group in Michigan and hope to get some good stuff instead of some of these weeds..lol


Looks great man congrats on the win!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking very healthy and nice, Pete!

Pictures are top notch as usual, too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Another masterpiece.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

very natural looking!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice scaping. Like the cherry shrimp shot myself. Those guys have done prety well in my Pygo tanks. eventually Ill have more plants in there again and hopefully get them to breed. Still battling a bacteria algae type thing lol. Im almost got it beat.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful tank Winkyee I love your photo's as well.What are the little red critters kinda look like lobsters or crayfish.The plants are slick and are making me jealous as this post continues.Really nice ,spite my envious ways, must admit one of the nicer tank setups I've seen.You are also yet another member/moderator who seems could not take a sh*t picture if I paid you.Am I the only one riding the handy-capable short bus wearing a CCM helmet when it comes to pictures.Ahhh well looking at your "experienced" guys handy work makes me strive that much more to learn and sets the bar rather high to come out with something deemed competitive with what you guys create.I myself consider it art on a elite level bare minnimum.Never mind I seen Ibanez post at the last second,those cherry shrimp are slick as a oil stain!!


----------

